# Advice on this petsmart cage



## NashNathan (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi Everybody,
I am brand new to rats, just did an introduction post. I am very excited to have a pet rat/rats. I am a little nervous, but excited. Petsmart has this cage on sale. I noticed another poster stated this cage too, but his dimensions are wrong. This is the All Living Things Luxury Rat Pet Home. 28.5L X17.5W X31.5H. It is on sale for $79.99. All the people who left comments say it is a good cage. I need your advice, is this good enough? I am going to purchace it tomorrow.

I also need advice on what kind of bedding to get. Thank You all in advance for your advice, thank you!
Nash


----------



## Flora (Aug 30, 2012)

I have this cage and use it as a quarantine cage. I think its piece of junk. First of I wouldnt spend $80 on it... I got it for $20 of craigslist in almost perfect condition. Also the plastic levels have these little lips that snap into the cage to stay in place... well they break off really easily. Even with a litter trained rat most still pee everywhere. When they pee on the plastic levels it leaves little pee puddles that make the cage smell bad! Also if you dont catch them in time and clean them up the ratties run through the puddles and then they smell like wee! I use fleece bedding and just lined the bottom. However if you want to litter train this is not the cage... the bottom is hardly big enough for a decent sized litter pan if you have a little house down there too. Its a PAIN to clean and I also think its only big enough for 2 rats MAX! Even though some will say more. Save your money and get a better and bigger cage. Or go on craigslist and find a used cage until you can save up for a more expensive one.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

I'd have to disagree on this one. This was the first cage I ever bought - I've since moved up to CNs and FNs, but I'd never part with my All Living Things. I find it very easy to keep clean - a quick daily wipe of the shelves is all I ever needed to do. 

I've had many, many rats come through that cage while being assessed, and it's held up beautifully. I've tried it with cloth in the bottom, but did find that a pain. I don't use the ramps any more, or maybe just the bottom one. Wooden shelves or lava ledges are fun for the rats and open up the space. The door in the top is worth its weight in gold. The hammock is junk, but you can cover it with a square of fleece with four slits cut in the corners for the hanging straps to go through. The wheel is ginormous, and the little spokes break easily, so plan on getting a different wheel in the near future. 

Aspen/shredded paper is the bedding I use, Carefresh works but is expensive and can be dusty.

Very first set up









Cloth bottom didn't work well, but I use this shelf arrangement all the time now.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I would look into a Martin's cage.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

This was also my first cage...I thought it was pretty decent for the price...but I agree you will have to wipe the shelves daily & if you only have 2 rats its fine...if you plan on getting more rats you def want something bigger.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

For the same price you could get a rat manor online with free shipping (not in store because it will be $100)
I would say it's a must better deal because you get a all metal cage which means if you have chewers you don't have to worry about anyone escaping. 
http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx

If not that than a Martin's cage which is also online.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

It's a good "starter" cage, I think. It has a lot of flaws, but it's still a good cage, probably one of the best you can buy in a store without ordering. If you want to go with a nice, high quality cage right off the bat, go with a Martin's Cage (martinscages.com). However, Martin's Cages are more expensive, so if you need an inexpensive cage, go with the Luxury Rat Home for $80. It is probably the least expensive "good" cage you can get.

Best of luck!


----------



## Freecia (Jan 24, 2013)

I think it's too small for one rat. I think it's a pain to clean, and the doors are too small. Not my favorite cage. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## iHayleyNorris (Jul 28, 2012)

I have that exact cage. I use Aspen bedding and wipe down the shelves everyday, but other than that, it's really easy to keep clean! Plenty of doors for easy access to your ratties!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NashNathan (Feb 12, 2013)

Jackie said:


> For the same price you could get a rat manor online with free shipping (not in store because it will be $100)
> I would say it's a must better deal because you get a all metal cage which means if you have chewers you don't have to worry about anyone escaping.
> http://www.petco.com/product/106171/Petco-Rat-Manor-Habitat.aspx
> 
> If not that than a Martin's cage which is also online.


 Thanks for telling me about this cage, i like it better as it is all metal. Think i will get this one to start with.


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Having had the Rat manor, while I did like it, I personally wouldn't spend that much money on it. If you can't spend a lot on money, then it's a good idea.

Though if you're able to spend a bit more money, try to order a Martin cage with a pull out tray since the rat manor after a while gets really annoying to clean.


----------



## MidnightMuse (Feb 9, 2013)

The Rat Manor is on sale now in store, and online. We paid 84.99 for it in store, but it is I believe 79.99 online. It is the one I am using. I have had it a couple of days now, and am really liking it. I did make some changes to it because my little males were not very keen on the wire shelves so I placed some fleece on them, and now they will play on them.


----------



## deegaf (Dec 2, 2012)

I have this cage and have been thinking of upgrading it although I don't really need to. The plastic tub is so easy to clean, but I don't use the platforms and ramps. The door latches are so easy to open compared to some of the ones I've seen that snap in place. I also like that there are 3 doors in convenient sides since I like to move things around quite a bit. This is what mine looks like now. 








and more recently...








In place of the plastic platforms, I am using wood for a sturdier feel and layering fleece on top for sanitary reasons. The rats started to love the cage once I got rid of the plastic ramps!


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

I just ordered this offline yesterday! It was really a gamble, because I didn't do any research beyond cage calculations for size. I needed a cage quick for my solitary old man rat. The cage he is in now is huge, but until I can figure out how to extend levels so he doesn't hurt himself (it is a modified bird cage). I am really hoping I like this cage. Of course if I don't, it was really a b-day present of my choice from my parents.... So no skin off my back!


----------

